# Picture of Ben



## bluejett (Sep 7, 2004)

Heres a picture of Ben, it was his first time riding today, he did sooo good!


----------



## bluejett (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry about the smudge SOMEONE got fingerprints on the lens


----------



## crponies (Sep 8, 2004)

Cute pony! Are you doing the riding yourself or is someone doing it for you?


----------



## ponygirltx (Sep 8, 2004)

He looks like a sweet pony. Have fun with the training, looks like you are doing a great job.





Jamie


----------



## bluejett (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, my little sister is rides him me and my older sister are training him for cart.Cant wait to get it fixed!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 28, 2004)

he's a cutie


----------



## Lewella (Sep 29, 2004)

What a cutie!





Lewella


----------



## bluejett (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## totally_horse_crazy (Oct 15, 2004)

he is sooo cute


----------

